# Goats + Alpacas



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Can they be kept together safely?
They'd have separate housing (alpacas won't want to lower their heads to get into the goat barn) but use the same pen.. except at grain time. 


any thoughts?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My alpacas and goats are together, the alpacas LOVE my goats, they watch over them and herd them to bed its so cute!

Only bad thing is, when the girls have really small babies, they alpacas dont know that they are goats, but that shouldnt be a problem with your big goats!

Sometimes they trip over mine lol its funny


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hmm. okay 
Only thing I was worried about is feeding time, the goats get pretty aggressive (because they're STARVING LOL) 
one of the alpacas is pregnant and due in the spring too, but the goats are going out to pasture after kidding


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Mine dont mess with the alpacas, they spit at the goats haha so they all understand the food time. I seperate piles though so everyone can get some without fighting too much.

I know my friend has like 30 alpacas and keeps her goats and sheep with them, and she breeds, and has never had a problem.

Maybe put them together and see if they fight.


----------



## katelyn1 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hear alpacas do not protect themselves cause they are a hybrid animal. What do you suggest to use for protection animal for goats and alpacas.


----------

